# How many of you would...



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I did, just now, but it was a little bit spooky !! LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm not fond of snakes but I love strawberrys. My eyes would be peeled though.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I would,most of all,if it's a grass snake!.
I love strawberries!.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I probably would, with trepidation though.

Bella brought a snake into the house last summer. Left it (very much alive) in the laundry room.

I was NOT pleased! :no: :no: :no:


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Considering Australia has more of the world's deadliest snakes and the deadly ones are always the ones around suburbia..... not a snowball's chance in hell!
You rarely hear or see the non poisonous ones ever.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'd follow Oakley's Dad in


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

pjd001 said:


> Considering Australia has more of the world's deadliest snakes and the deadly ones are always the ones around suburbia..... not a snowball's chance in hell!
> You rarely hear or see the non poisonous ones ever.


 Well that settles it. WHEN I win the lottery, I will not be relocating to Australia!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Janis, you crack me up! :smooch:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

No. Nope. Nuh-uh. Not gonna happen.

I don't like snakes of any variety. Ew. Ew. Ew!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Snakes don't bug me at all. Spiders.....that's another story....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

No way would I pick the strawberries that day but would go back the next day but watching for every movement. It reminds me of a couple of weeks ago. My husband went to shape our topiary tree up and a snake poked his head out and hissed at my husband. He jumped back so fast and then went to get the shovel to kill him. I wouldnt let him because it was just a black snake and they arent poisonous. I wish I had a camera it was so funny the look on his face. Snakes are his biggest phobia.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I like that it's either Yes or No Way. There's no plain No's......


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm none too fond of strawberries (unless they're in a smoothie or a drink), but I adore snakes. I probably would have gone in after the snake! LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Naaawwwww me and snakes don't get along and I am afraid I would hurt some people's sensitivities if I picked strawberries with my shotgun.

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You'd hurt mine if you harmed a snake... now, I am not fond of little fuzzy critters like mice. Their nothin' but snake feed. But snakes... I admit- I love them. Odd, eh? In fact, we wouldn't mind another pet snake, but our MALE room-mate is terrified of them. I've had several as pets.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Last time I came across a snake, several years ago, I was sweeping dirt out the back door and the broom made a funny jilted slide across the floor. Looked down and there was this pencil thin 8 inch black snake on my kitchen floor.

By the time I ran through the house, out the front door, across the street and in the back of a truck of a visitor that was visiting my neighbor, I left in the path of destruction, a turned over kitchen table, broken lamp and the front door and door frame was pulled off the house and sitting in the middle of the yard. Personal injury was a sprained arm, couldn't speak for 3 days due to screaming and 8 stitches across my knee from broken glass.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's overkill Jazz & Jules ROTFLMAO, but sorry you hurt yourself!!

Hooch, I understand why you don't like snakes


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

As long as I got a good enough look to see that it wasn't a viper, yep, no hesitation & I might even try to catch him to take a closer look. If I wasn't sure, I'd be extra cautious. Or, if Ozzy was with me, I'd definitely try to catch the non-viper to take him to a safe place.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Depends on the type of snake...I know Bree would!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I didn't know you lost a dog to a snake. Sorry about that- though I still do love NON toxic snakes. A little rattler got one of my dogs once, but he was fine, thank goodness.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

:bawling: :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I think I'd be too busy having a heart attack from seeing the snake to even think about strawberries!
We have NO snakes in New Zealand (thank goodness!!) so I've never seen one in person, and don't really want to!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Depends on the type of snake...I know Bree would!


Where is Bree?? Is she on here under another name???

Hooch


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Snakes do not bother me...now if it is a nest of ground hornets that is another matter totally!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I voted yes BUT only after Rob & Vern went in first!!!!


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Um, no. :yuck: I don't like anything that isn't human, dog, cat or horse!


----------

